# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτιλία και  Περιβάλλον >  Ακτιβιστικές Οργανώσεις

## sylver23

Πολλές είναι πλεον οι ακτιβιστικές οργανώσεις για την προστασία των θαλασσών και της ζωής σε αυτήν.
Μία απο τις μεγαλύτερες είναι η ''Sea shepherd''

H Ιστοσελίδα της είναι :
http://seashepherds.spruz.com/

Πολλά είναι και τα βίντεο που παρουσιάζονται είτε στην σελίδα της οργάνωσης είτε στο you tube.
Σας παραθέτω κάποια  λινκ απο αυτά (που είναι παρα πολλά)με προσπάθειες διακοπής της αλιείας φαλαινών απο φαλαινοθηρικά.
Κάποια βίντεο είναι τραβηγμένα απο την οργάνωση και κάποια απο τα πληρώματα των φαλαινοθηρικών.
Εντυπωσιακό είναι ο εμβολισμός των φαλαινοθηρικών απο σκάφη της Sea shepherd.Τα φαλαινοθηρικά προσπαθούν να εμποδίσουν τις οργανώσεις με τις μάνικες των πλοίων

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KBPgB08_8k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz9mOqY06ok&feature=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Feare...67B&playnext=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLLy2...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KJZ-...eature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdQ6z...eature=channel

----------


## sylver23

Kαιρό έχουμε να ενημερώσουμε το θέμα. 
Από econews το παρακάτω

Ένα video που δείχνει καρέ – καρέ τη σύγκρουση του σκάφους της περιβαλλοντικής οργάνωσης *Sea Shepherd* με δυο φαλαινοθηρικά δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα την Τρίτη. Στο video φαίνεται το σκάφος της Sea Shepherd εγκλωβισμένο ανάμεσα σε  ένα ιαπωνικό σκάφος και το πετρελαιοφόρο που ανεφοδιάζει τον στόλο των *φαλαινοθηρικών*.
 Το σκάφος της Sea Shepherd προσπαθούσε να εμποδίσει τον ανεφοδιασμό  του φαλαινοθηρικού με καύσιμα όταν εγκλωβίστηκε ανάμεσα στα στο  φαλαινοθηρικό και το πετρελαιοφόρο.
 Σύμφωνα με τη Sea Shepherd τα ιαπωνικά φαλαινοθηρικά χρησιμοποίησαν  κανόνια νερού και χειροβομβίδες για να εξουδετερώσουν το σκάφος της  οργάνωσης.
 Η Sea Shepherd καταγγέλλει ότι τα ιαπωνικά φαλαινοθηρικά παραβιάζουν  τη νομοθεσία της Αυστραλίας και τη διεθνή νομοθεσία αλιεύοντας σε  καταφύγιο φαλαινών και μεταφέροντας καύσιμα σε προστατευόμενες περιοχές  της Ανταρκτικής.

ΒΙΝΤΕΟ


*econews*

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Συλβέστρο. Δεν ήξερα οτι έχουμε τετοιο θέμα.
Κάποια στιγμή θα αναφερθώ στον στόλο της Sea Shepherd που ξεχωρίζει βεβαίως το............. Briggitte Bardot  :Love Heart: 
Πρός το παρόν το εβλημά της........
ss.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την Sea Sepherd την έμαθα από τη σειρά Whale Wars που δείχνει σε μορφή ρεάλιτι τις επιχειρήσεις της οργάνωσης στον Νότιο Ωκεανό, που την έδειχνε κάποια στιγμή το ΣΚΑΙ.

Σίγουρα είμαι αντίθετος με τη φαλαινοθηρία και ειδικά σε έιδη προς εξαφάνιση. Αλλά ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα;
 Αυτό που είδα είναι η πλήρης αδιαφορία για την ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής ακόμα και του ίδιου του πληρώματος. Παραδείγματα πολλά τα πιο πρόχειρα προσπαθούσαν να μπλοκάρουν τις προπέλες των φαλαινοθηρικών αδιαφορώντας αν έμεναν ακυβέρνητα και χάλαγε ο καιρός θα κινδύνευαν άνθρωποι, είχαν στείλει δύο άτομα με ένα φουσκωτό να ανέβουν στο φαλαινοθηρικό ενώ κινιόταν χωρίς να σκεφτούν ότι υπήρχε πολύ σοβαρός κίνδυνος να σκοτωθούν στην προσπάθεια να ανέβουν, το μόνο που ένοιαζε ήταν να πουν στα μέσα ενημέρωσης ότι δυο μέλη κρατιούνται όμηροι (ντόρος να γίνεται δηλαδή). Οπότε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έγινε και το ατύχημα παραπάνω.

Ο "καπετάνιος" Paul Watson (που δηλώνει καπετάνιος αλλά δεν έχει δίπλωμα και το μόνο προσόν του είναι ότι έχει κυβερνήσει κάτι ακάτους όταν ήταν στην Καναδέζικη Ακτοφυλακή και έχει κάνει κάτι μπάρκα σαν τζόβενο όπως λένε οι ίδιοι *εδώ*)  πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει καμία αξία η ανθρώπινη ζωή μπροστά στο αποτέλεσμα (κάπου έλεγε ότι τα μέλη πρέπει αν είναι προετοιμασμένα να πεθάνουν). Και τον ακολουθούν και οι άλλοι πιστεύοντας ότι αν πεθάνεις από βλακεία γίνεσαι ήρωας και θα σου στήσουν άγαλμα οι φάλαινες.

Γενικά αδιαφορούν για κάθε έννοια ναυτικής τέχνης και ασφάλειας στη θάλασσα. Όπως και ο "καπετάνιος" έτσι και οι υπόλοιποι νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν. ¨Ένα παράδειγμα στο βίντεο παρακάτω ο "γραμματικός" είναι στο τιμόνι και πάει με δρόμο μέσα σε πάγους και δεν καταλαβάινει όταν κάποιος του λέει μια ασφαλή πορεία (ακούγεται κάπου το 341) αλλά ζητά να του λένα αν πρπει να πάει αριστερά η δεξιά και όπως φάινεται στο τέλος έιναι θαύμα που δεν βούλιαξαν (τελικά η τύχη φιλάει τους άσχετους)



Αν θέλει κάποιος να παλέψει για ένα καλύτερο μέλλον στον πλανήτη θα ήθελα να υπολογίζει την ανθρώπινη ζωή. Αν αυτοί αγωνίζονται έτσι για καλύτερο μέλλον του πλανήτη ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω από το μέλλον που ονειρέυονται...

----------

